# GPU-Z reading GTX260 problem



## Gaz32 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

I have GPU-Z.0.2.5 and it will not read the GPU clock over 700 MHZ, I up the clock to 698MHz and it will read fine but if i go over 700MHz it will not show the clock speed it stays on 698.
Anything under 700MHz it reads fine. 

Anyone have any ideas how to fix this

Thank you

Specs 
E8200@ 3.7
Striker 2 formula
Zotac GTX260 amp ed
4x1g g.skill 1066 5-5-5-15 
VistaP64


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2008)

your clock probably doesnt go above 700 mhz. what does rivatuner clock monitoring say?


----------



## Gaz32 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah sorry guys the shader clock needs move up with the core linked till the core is over 700 than you can unlink it and go further.

Thank you


----------

